# BIOS update and intel-hda [PLEASE HELP]

## Wojtek_

Hey!

I am usingu intel hd audio card. However, it doesn't work properly. I've heard that updating BIOS might help with this particular card. And so I've updated it to a version that supports 'audio codec ALC885' (whatever it is;)). Now what should I do so that kernel/alsa could see the change of bios? Should I recompile the kernel?

Thanks

wojtek

----------

## glowworm

No, recompiling the kernel would not have any effect as it doesn't present anything new. The BIOS change should work immediately.

If you still can't get things to work consider moving ALSA out of kernel and into alsa-drivers. It's what I needed to do to get full intel-hda support.

YMMV

----------

## Sivert

```
00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
```

Works fine. I use alsa-drivers not the ones in kernel.

----------

## Wojtek_

In my case it's:

```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
```

and I am using alsa-drivers from portage, not the ones in the kernel. Here's a list of all the errors I get:

1. The 'Front' slider controlled the output on the headphones

2. The 'Headphones' slider controlled the output on the Front

3. When I plugged the headphone jack into my laptop, the speakers wouldn't mute

4. Changing volume on both 'Front' and 'Headphones' was very noisy

5. Neither the speakers nor the headphones reached the maximum volume that I have known from Windows

6. The slider that appears on the gnome panel after you left click on it controls 'Headphones' slider, not PCM like it should. 

7. Microphone doesn't work at all.

Cheers,

Wojtek

----------

## jespera

 *Wojtek_ wrote:*   

> In my case it's:
> 
> ```
> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
> ```
> ...

 

I have a laptop (LG T1) with the same audio device. In my case I had to give a "model" parameter in 

```
/etc/modules.d/alsa
```

 like so

```

options snd-hda-intel model=lg

```

Then all the problems you mentioned went away. I found the model information from /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/ALSA-Configuration.txt.

Cheers

----------

## Wojtek_

Thank you so much for the info! I've entered:

```
options snd-hda-intel model=z71v
```

And the number of sliders was reduced. However headphones still controls the front and front still controls the headphones. Here's the output of aplay -l:

```
eniac ~ # aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC880 Analog [ALC880 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC880 Digital [ALC880 Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

```

As I have written in the previos post my BIOS has been updated and it now supports ALC885 codec and I am curious why is my card still detected as ALC880. I have a feeling that switching to AC885 might help. Another thing is that if I run alsamixer I see that the name of the mixer is Motorola Si3054, which is listed above as my modem. Seems like things are really messed up.

So my current list of bugs still goes as follows:

1. The 'Front' slider controlled the output on the headphones

2. The 'Headphones' slider controlled the output on the Front

3. When I plugged the headphone jack into my laptop, the speakers wouldn't mute

6. The slider that appears on the gnome panel after you left click on it controls 'Headphones' slider, not PCM like it should.

7. Microphone doesn't work at all. 

Any help would be appreciated

[EDIT] One more thing:

```
eniac ~ # cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0

Codec: Motorola Si3054

Address: 0

Vendor Id: 0x10573055

Subsystem Id: 0x10573055

Revision Id: 0x100700

eniac ~ # cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#1

Codec: Realtek ALC880

Address: 1

Vendor Id: 0x10ec0880

Subsystem Id: 0x8800000

Revision Id: 0x100800

Default PCM: rates 0x560, bits 0x0e, types 0x1

Default Amp-In caps: N/A

Default Amp-Out caps: N/A

Node 0x02 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x411: Stereo

  PCM: rates 0x560, bits 0x0e, types 0x1

  Power: 0x0

Node 0x03 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x411: Stereo

  PCM: rates 0x560, bits 0x0e, types 0x1

  Power: 0x0

Node 0x04 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x411: Stereo

  PCM: rates 0x160, bits 0x0e, types 0x1

  Power: 0x0

Node 0x05 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x411: Stereo

  PCM: rates 0x160, bits 0x0e, types 0x1

  Power: 0x0

Node 0x06 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x211: Stereo Digital

  PCM: rates 0x160, bits 0x1e, types 0x1

Node 0x07 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x10051b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x23, stepsize=0x03, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  PCM: rates 0x160, bits 0x06, types 0x1

  Power: 0x0

  Connection: 7

     0x18* 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1c 0x14 0x15

Node 0x08 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x10051b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x23, stepsize=0x03, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  PCM: rates 0x160, bits 0x06, types 0x1

  Power: 0x0

  Connection: 7

     0x18* 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1c 0x14 0x15

Node 0x09 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x10051b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x23, stepsize=0x03, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  PCM: rates 0x160, bits 0x06, types 0x1

  Power: 0x0

  Connection: 10

     0x18* 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1c 0x0b 0x14 0x15 0x16 0x17

Node 0x0a [Audio Input] wcaps 0x100391: Stereo Digital

  PCM: rates 0x160, bits 0x1e, types 0x1

  Connection: 1

     0x1f

Node 0x0b [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x23, nsteps=0x41, stepsize=0x03, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x41 0x41] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x41 0x41] [0xa3 0xa3] [0xa3 0xa3] [0xa3 0xa3]

  Connection: 8

     0x18 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1c 0x1d 0x14 0x15

Node 0x0c [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x40, nsteps=0x40, stepsize=0x03, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x40 0x40]

  Connection: 2

     0x02 0x0b

Node 0x0d [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x40, nsteps=0x40, stepsize=0x03, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x24 0x24]

  Connection: 2

     0x03 0x0b

Node 0x0e [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x40, nsteps=0x40, stepsize=0x03, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 2

     0x04 0x0b

Node 0x0f [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x40, nsteps=0x40, stepsize=0x03, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 2

     0x05 0x0b

Node 0x10 [Audio Selector] wcaps 0x300101: Stereo

  Connection: 4

     0x0c* 0x0d 0x0e 0x0f

Node 0x11 [Audio Selector] wcaps 0x300101: Stereo

  Connection: 4

     0x0c* 0x0d 0x0e 0x0f

Node 0x12 [Audio Selector] wcaps 0x300101: Stereo

  Connection: 4

     0x0c* 0x0d 0x0e 0x0f

Node 0x13 [Audio Selector] wcaps 0x300101: Stereo

  Connection: 4

     0x0c* 0x0d 0x0e 0x0f

Node 0x14 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x08133f: IN OUT HP Detect

  Pin Default 0x01014c10: [Jack] Line Out at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Green

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Connection: 1

     0x0c

Node 0x15 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x08133f: IN OUT HP Detect

  Pin Default 0x99230120: [Fixed] HP Out at Int ATAPI

    Conn = ATAPI, Color = Unknown

  Pin-ctls: 0xc0: OUT HP

  Connection: 1

     0x0d

Node 0x16 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x080:

  Pin Default 0x99030130: [Fixed] Line Out at Int ATAPI

    Conn = ATAPI, Color = Unknown

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

  Connection: 1

     0x0e

Node 0x17 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x080:

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

  Connection: 1

     0x0f

Node 0x18 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x08133f: IN OUT HP Detect

  Pin Default 0x01a19c50: [Jack] Mic at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Pink

  Pin-ctls: 0x24: IN

  Connection: 1

     0x10

Node 0x19 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x08133f: IN OUT HP Detect

  Pin Default 0x99a30151: [Fixed] Mic at Int ATAPI

    Conn = ATAPI, Color = Unknown

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Connection: 1

     0x11

Node 0x1a [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x08133f: IN OUT HP Detect

  Pin Default 0x01813c52: [Jack] Line In at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Blue

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Connection: 1

     0x12

Node 0x1b [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x08133f: IN OUT HP Detect

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

  Pin-ctls: 0x24: IN

  Connection: 1

     0x13

Node 0x1c [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400001: Stereo

  Pincap 0x0820: IN

  Pin Default 0x9933015e: [Fixed] CD at Int ATAPI

    Conn = ATAPI, Color = Unknown

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

Node 0x1d [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400000: Mono

  Pincap 0x0820: IN

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

Node 0x1e [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400300: Mono Digital

  Pincap 0x0810: OUT

  Pin Default 0x01454140: [Jack] SPDIF Out at Ext Rear

    Conn = Optical, Color = Green

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

  Connection: 1

     0x06

Node 0x1f [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400200: Mono Digital

  Pincap 0x0820: IN

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

Node 0x20 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00040: Mono

Node 0x21 [Volume Knob Widget] wcaps 0x600080: Mono

```

----------

## jespera

 *Wojtek_ wrote:*   

> Thank you so much for the info! I've entered:
> 
> ```
> options snd-hda-intel model=z71v
> ```
> ...

 

Hm. I notice that for me the situation is reversed.

```

cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0

... loong listing similar in style to your for codec#1 ...

```

and

```

cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#1

Codec: Generic 11c1 Si3054

Address: 1

Vendor Id: 0x11c13026

Subsystem Id: 0x11c13026

Revision Id: 0x100700

```

I am not sure if it makes a difference or how I would see where the codecs are being used.

----------

## Wojtek_

Does anyone know how to switch the order of codecs?

----------

## Wojtek_

*BUMP*

----------

## Wojtek_

*BUMP*

----------

## breakerfall

*BUMP*  :Wink: 

Just thought I'd mention a similar problem.

I'm using 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 with compiled in drivers on a sony vaio vgn fe31h laptop. 

Soundcard: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

The microphone doesn't work, I only have 2 sliders for playback (Master and PCM). PCM is useless and doesn't control anything. I can knock PCM down to 0 and it makes no difference, I can still have full volume. Master controls all volume.

I haven't tried the portage alsa-drivers.

----------

## Wojtek_

*BUMP*

Has anyone tried Realtek Linux Audiopack 4.05e? Does it help?

Cheers,

Wojtek

----------

## luckyman

Hi everybody, in the house

earlier I couldn't make the sound working with kernel neither alsa-driver, so i did tried the audio driver from realtek , my lspci:

```
00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
```

i've got them from

```
ftp://202.65.194.211/pc/audio/realtek-linux-audiopack-4.05e.tar.bz2
```

the sound works and is playing very clear, however I still have problem with volume (no master, pcm2 only maximum!!!...)

could well be I misconfigured something in the confs, anyway check them out see how you go

----------

## earthy

I know this is an old post but I am bringing it back to life as I have no MIC working with this sndcard.

(And I feel sometimes as when the community has solved some problem it does not post enough bout

the solution.)

Might be connected to the fact that if u use this driver in M$ ,everytime u 

plug something to the sndcard realtek prgr(lazy to start it up to find exact name) asks u what u just 

plugged in then assigns it to right channel.

I have even been able to route output to mic input.

I even had some problem bout disappering sliders  in mixer , 

in m$ with this card,googled it and found many ppl in the same situation.

Somehow solved that by shuffling drivers(but that is another story and hardly fit for this forum.)

```

I haven tried alsa-driver

tory ~ # lspci 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset Host Bridge (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 12)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801BA ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 12)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801BA IDE U100 Controller (rev 12)

00:1f.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM USB Controller #1 (rev 12)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM SMBus Controller (rev 12)

00:1f.4 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM USB Controller #1 (rev 12)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 12)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7600 GS] (rev a2)

02:03.0 Ethernet controller: Davicom Semiconductor, Inc. 21x4x DEC-Tulip compatible 10/100 Ethernet (rev 31)

tory ~ #
```

----------

## breakerfall

 *earthy wrote:*   

> I know this is an old post but I am bringing it back to life as I have no MIC working with this sndcard.
> 
> (And I feel sometimes as when the community has solved some problem it does not post enough bout
> 
> the solution.)
> ...

 

This thread is in regards to the Intel High Definition Audio device. From your lspci output, it looks like you have an AC97 audio device, which should be perfectly supported. If you're having problems with that driver, I'd recommend that you make a new thread about it, to gain more exposure (the title of this thread, for example, will probably not garner any interest amongst AC97 users). Maybe also drop the text speak, it's just plain nasty to read.

----------

## earthy

I am real sorry about my typing before.

And sorry for posting the wrong lspci

```

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SMBus (rev a2)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a1)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:04.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 IDE (rev a1)

00:05.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:05.1 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI bridge (rev a2)

00:06.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:08.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0f.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTra

nsport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address 

Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Con

troller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscella

neous Control

06:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7300 GT] (rev

 a1)

```

I am sure this is the right one ,and the problem remains.

P.s. thx 4 yer time ;J

----------

## earthy

I emerged gentoo-sources 2.6.24-r2 and can finally use microphone.

----------

